# Sigma Releases Service Notice Regarding Live View Incompatibility on Canon Rebel T6i / T6s



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2015)

```
From Sigma</p>
<p>We have found that Live View Mode cannot be used on the EOS 8000D (Rebel T6s / 760D) and EOS Kiss X8i (Rebel T6i / 750D) released on April 17th 2015 by Canon Inc. with some of SIGMA’s Canon mount interchangeable lenses. For those who own the lenses, we are going to provide a firmware update free of charge.</p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon</strong>

When the Live View Mode button on the camera body is pressed, the operation stops without displaying images on the rear LCD monitor.</p>
<p>Products and Serial Numbers that require the firmware update</p>
<p><strong>Current models</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>17-50mm F2.8 EX DC OS HSM – No. 12651501 or later</li>
<li>18-250mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM – No. 13044001 or later</li>
<li>APO 70-200mm F2.8 EX DG OS HSM – No. 12713001 or later</li>
<li>APO 50-500mm F4.5-6.3 DG OS HSM – No. 12902001 or later</li>
<li>120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports – No. 50064494~ 50347793</li>
<li>APO 150-500mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM – No. 12669751 or later</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Discontinued models</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>17-70mm F2.8-4 DC MACRO OS HSM – No. 12665001 or later</li>
<li>18-200mm F3.5-6.3?DC OS HSM – No. 12851001 or later</li>
<li>18-250mm F3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM – No. 12656101 or later</li>
<li>APO 50-150mmF2.8 EX DC OS HSM – No. 12839001 or later</li>
<li>APO 120-300mm F2.8 EX DG OS HSM – No. 12676440 or later</li>
<li>APO 120-400mm F4.5-5.6 DG OS HSM – No. 12971601 or later</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>* For lenses that have been repaired in the past, they may require the firmware update even when the serial number is not listed above. In case the mentioned camera does not display images on the rear LCD monitor when Live View Mode button on the camera body is pressed, the firmware update is necessary.</p>
<p>We will make a further announcement when the firmware update becomes available.</p>
<p>For those who own the SIGMA USB DOCK, it will be possible to update the firmware of 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports through SIGMA Optimization Pro. We will also announce its availability when the update is available.</p>
<p>* If you use the SIGMA USB DOCK with 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports, even when the lens does not require the update, its firmware will be updated to the new version.</p>
<p>* For those who use APO TELE CONVERTER 1.4x EX DG or APO TELE CONVERTER 2x EX DG with the 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports, please contact your nearest authorized subsidiary / distributor of SIGMA for further support.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=14935" target="_blank">The-Digital-Picture</a>]</p>
```


----------



## bmwzimmer (Apr 21, 2015)

I am curious if Tamron/Tokina/Other 3rd party lenses will have the same issue....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 21, 2015)

One reason why I like the dock option. In a perfect world, such firmware fixes would be unnecessary. In the real world, it is nice to be able to update the firmware without having to send in the lens.


----------



## jasny (Apr 21, 2015)

bmwzimmer said:


> I am curious if Tamron/Tokina/Other 3rd party lenses will have the same issue....



Probably. Tamron EF-M 18-200 and Tamron 150-600 are not working properly with EOS M3.


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 21, 2015)

I bought 17-50mm f2.8 from ebay. It is not eligible for warranty. It is working fine with 70d. Looks like it is always going to be a issue with sigma lenses. Is it better to sell it. I have sigma 30mm 1.4, 18-135 is stm and 55-250 is stm. I am thinking of getting rid off one of 18-135mm and 17-50mm. Is it better to sell Sigma. There are some users complained about 17-50 not working properly with 7d2 as well.
Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2015)

Sigma seems to be the company that has incorrectly reverse engineered the Canon Autofocus system. Rarely, a single lens has a issue for Tamron or Tokina, but virtually all of them work fine on all Canon cameras.

The last time this happened, I had bought my lens used, so they charged me over $100 to fix it, and the other 4 were just door stops, since they had no fix for those.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 22, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sigma seems to be the company that has incorrectly reverse engineered the Canon Autofocus system. Rarely, a single lens has a issue for Tamron or Tokina, but virtually all of them work fine on all Canon cameras.
> 
> The last time this happened, I had bought my lens used, so they charged me over $100 to fix it, and the other 4 were just door stops, since they had no fix for those.



Similar thing happened with me and Sigma, so to this day, I simply will NOT buy a Sigma lens, ART or not.
I do suspect Canon messes with their firmware on purpose once in awhile to jar the third-party lens competition..


----------



## heptagon (Apr 22, 2015)

Canon should fix their firmware and document the interfaces and communication protocols so that other manufacturers can produce truly compatible lenses instead of butchering around until a lens works OK with the current set of Canon cameras.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 22, 2015)

I just wish Sigma would make a half decent consumer level body.

Their glass is worth the investment. They should just adopt the EF mount and load firmware for both their own bodies and Canon into their lenses.
At least then people wouldn't be left with expensive bookends if Canon decides to get nasty.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 22, 2015)

heptagon said:


> Canon should fix their firmware and document the interfaces and communication protocols so that other manufacturers can produce truly compatible lenses instead of butchering around until a lens works OK with the current set of Canon cameras.


Hi heptagon! 

Interesting opinion... though... I think you'll have to face reality:
Do you really think, anybody from Canon asked Sigma to build and sell lenses for their Cameras instead of them?
Do you really think, that the Canon firmware needs to be fixed instead of that this "incompatibility" is the real "fix" from Canon.

The reality is closer to that:
Canon wants to protect their turnover.
Canon wants to sell their lenses. 
Sigma is not paying one cent to Canon for anything. 
Canon lens interfaces are proprietary. 
They don't have to do anything to help 3rd party manufacturers.

Of course it would be better for us consumers but Canon has no reason to do so. 
It's the job of Sigma to stay compatible. And others even have lawsuits against Sigma:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26076.msg513563#msg513563


----------



## Ladislav (Apr 22, 2015)

This is one of the reasons why I'm afraid to buy another third party lens (excluding fully manual lenses). I previously had some problems with Tamron 24-70 and in general I don't like the idea that the communication between third party lens and the camera is based on reverse engineering and so the full functionality with newer body is not guaranteed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2015)

drjlo said:


> Similar thing happened with me and Sigma, so to this day, I simply will NOT buy a Sigma lens, ART or not.
> I do suspect Canon messes with their firmware on purpose once in awhile to jar the third-party lens competition..



The issue is that Canon may make a improvement in the autofocus system, and they spend a lot of time and effort to make it backwards compatible with Canon lenses. Its really not possible for them to make it backwards compatible with the various cobbled up AF versions used in Sigma lenses, not to mention different AF routines for Tamron and Tokina.


----------



## degos (Apr 24, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The issue is that Canon may make a improvement in the autofocus system, and they spend a lot of time and effort to make it backwards compatible with Canon lenses.



Only current-production Canon lenses, and in several cases not even those. The 70-200 2.8 non-IS has focusing issues on the 1D4 when using other than centre-point with an Extender, that's just one instance I know.

On the 1D3 there were some Canon lenses that couldn't use the full-set of cross-type focusing points.

But folk seem to give them a pass on that sort of issue, because it's stated in the camera manual *shrug*


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 24, 2015)

Buying third party lens without warranty (grey or used) looks like a big mistake. That is how I purchased 17-50 mm f2.8. Any idea why this firm ware is applicable for later production of 17-50 lens. My lens serial number starts wit 142xxxxx. Does Sigma fix firmware for grey items as well.


----------

